# And on the 5th day Puff created............



## Puff1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Back bacon with Oommpapy's awesome recipe.
Cured for 4 days and smoked in the WSM over KF and hickory.
Kept the dome temp at about 200 for 41/2 hrs. Pulled at 152* and basted with maple syrup and rolled in cornmeal.






Out of the cure and into the smoker.





Ready to come off


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 12, 2007)

[smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] VERY NICE!

Can ya send me a sammy in the mail?


----------



## Griff (Mar 12, 2007)

Puff

You're gonna like that stuff.

Griff (somewhere in North Carolina)


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 12, 2007)

What does the cornmeal do for it ? 

It looks super tasty.

Where do I find all of the pertinate info on your creation ?


----------



## cleglue (Mar 12, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> (somewhere in North Carolina)



Griff...where are you?

Puff,
It looks great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice Puff!  I'll have a egg mcmuffin to go please!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2007)

Go Puff Go !


----------



## wittdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice Job Puff


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2007)

Somebody, anybody....inquiring minds want to know....what is the purpose of the cornmeal???????


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 13, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What does the cornmeal do for it ?
> 
> It looks super tasty.
> 
> Where do I find all of the pertinate info on your creation ?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Although both made from the loin….Pea meal bacon is cured but not smoked and coated with corn meal…..Canadian Bacon is cured and smoked……not traditionally rolled in Pea Mea…


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, so we have back bacon, pea meal bacon, Canadian Bacon, and one is cured and not smoked then rolled in pea meal and one is smoked but not cured and not rolled in pea meal and one is cured and smoked. Which one do you use pea meal on and which one do you use corn meal on? [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks good Puff


----------



## oompappy (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks good Puff! That stuff doesn't last long around here, in fact I 
think some of my friends and neighbors are addicted. 8) 




			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, so we have back bacon, pea meal bacon, Canadian Bacon,
> and one is cured and not smoked then rolled in pea meal and one is smoked
> but not cured and not rolled in pea meal and one is cured and smoked.
> Which one do you use pea meal on and which one do you use corn meal on?
> [smilie=a_whyme.gif]



Well, it's a free country. If you like nice crispy bits of corn meal 
on the edges of the bacon then it gets the meal. If not, just cure 
& smoke. I get requests for both. 
I would suggest making some up, do it both ways, and see for yourself.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 13, 2007)

yum


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff! That stuff doesn't last long around here, in fact I
> think some of my friends and neighbors are addicted. 8)
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks OomPap, that's all I was looking for, I didn't know if it served another purpose other than just a texture/crusty thing.


----------



## john a (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll have mine with two eggs over easy and some home fries please.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job Puff!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't know you cooked Puff!!!


----------



## BigGQ (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice looking bacon, Puff!  (note to self - add to the to do list)


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Had some for dinner last night but by the time I got the camera it was gone


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 15, 2007)

Puff, did you use a pork rub? I was thinkin maybe the wolfe rub would be good on that, what did you use??

Also, is the tender quick available at the grocery store? I see it's a Morton's product which is pretty much readily available.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Puff, did you use a pork rub? I was thinkin maybe the wolfe rub would be good on that, what did you use??
> 
> Also, is the tender quick available at the grocery store? I see it's a Morton's product which is pretty much readily available.


I did use WRO. I forgot to mention that  
Most butcher stores carry Tender Quick, that's where I picked it up at.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks awesome dude!
I like to fry the slices up in some butter with the eggs. Heck of a breakfast or snack 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 15, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, just picked up a 7lb pork loin. Found the tender quick at the grocery store   $3.75 per bag    oh well, Im sure it'll last!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2007)

The bag I have is about 8 mos. old. Unless you do alot of curing it will last.
Good luck and keep us posted


----------

